
Show HN: Realtime snow chain requirements for Lake Tahoe - grassfedcode
http://tahoeroads.info/
======
DrScump
Helpful, but note that present content is limited to _South_ Tahoe (Highway
50), not the more-travelled I-80 Donner Pass route north of the lake.

